# Bachmann invites input on Spectrum Passinger Cars



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Bachman is looking for input on Spectrum passinger cars. There are threads on both B-man & lLSC sites. I thought I would post this here so MLS could post some ideas. 

My sugestion is to build a car with a duckbill style roof. This would give the buyer a choice of something a little different than what is now on the market but would work along with them giving Bachmann a larger market to sell in. If they made a basic ca with plastic trucks that ran well less interior, lights, fine detail the interior lights fine details could be sold as add on kits for those that want them. If they could do this and sell it for $150 to $180 I think they would have a winner. What do you guys think??

Chuck


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd LOVE to see them produce some West Coast Carter Brothers duckbill cars - along the lines of those Fletch did for his MasterClass. It seems like just about everything produced for the narrow gauge market from HOn3 to On3/On30 to large scale is almost always based around Colorado prototypes, and with the possible exception of Maine 2-footers, very little being produced for narrow gauge elsewhere. The west coast was full of narrow gauge, but if this is one's preference, he's kind of out in the cold and has to build it himself.


I think On30, in which Bachmann has been VERY successful, shows that there's a place for non-Colorado prototypes - not the central and southern American stuff Bachmann seems to have (or at least had) a preference for, but American prototypes from areas other than Colorado. There's a lot of free-lancers out there that don't want to model the D&RGW or the C&S or the RGS.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Spectrum Fn3 passenger cars would be a welcome addition. I would prefer to see metal trucks. 

Alan


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

What Dwight said, in spades!

Plastic trucks? Mayyyybeeee[/i], but metal wheels at least, please!

And remember -- Carter Bros. do it in swing motion!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Please consider Laconia Car Co. (Laconia, NH)! While they were best known for standard gauge cars and trolleys...they did have a fine fleet of narrow gauge offerings...both 2ft and 3ft gauge. 

Here are there most famous 3 footers: 
http://www.ebtrr.com/equip/passcars.html 

Another excellent road name would be the Profile and Franconia Notch railroad which hauled wealthy guests to the White Mountains at the end of the 19th century. For power, they used classic 3ft gauge 4-4-0s looking quite similar to the Spectrum models.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree with Dwight. I would love to see some duckbill passenger cars.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I've used their J&S cars for years, after modifying them somewhat. I agree with most said here, but I'd also add that they should make a diner and a sleeper. I had to make my own diner, but haven't figured out a short sleeper ---yet. 

Lose the plastic wheels, use metal (we nearly all do). Bachmann can provide them at a lower cost than we can. If Bachmann needs to cut something, I leave off the couplers entirely. I wound up replacing Bachmann's LGB and knuckle couplers with Kadee's anyway. Leave out the lighting system, as I had to get rid of the batteries and the track pick-ups that they used over time.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I am with you Dwight-SP Narrow Gauge had some with this roof style


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd LOVE to see them produce some West Coast Carter Brothers duckbill cars - along the lines of those Fletch did for his MasterClass 
Those cars had the advantage of not being too big. EBT #20 is a Billmeyer & Small 35' coach (converted to a Business Car by chopping out the gaps to make double-width windows.) The Carter Bros cars were 36' and thus scale at only a little longer than 24" - about 2" shorter than the Accu coaches. 

The EBT coach is also a board-and-batten type, which would also be an interesting variation.


----------

